# Boot fitter?



## quimbola (Mar 14, 2005)

Looking for a good boot fitter on the front range.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I gotta tell you that the guys at Surefoot in River Run at Keystone do an excellent job. They only do alpine boots, but they know how to make them comfortable and perform. They can do custom orthodics and foam liners in addition to carrying all the major brands and doing custom work. I ski 100 odd days each year and wouldn't trust my feet to anyone else.
joe


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I concur. Tyler and his guys in River Run really know their stuff and do an excellent job. I'm in there frequently and always get the absolute best of service.

COUNT


----------



## jk (Dec 2, 2005)

In Denver, check out Lee Kinney, The Custom Foot, 303-761-4002. He used to be based out of Mtn Miser, but since its demise he's now got his own space on S. Broadway at about Dartmouth. He's been in the biz for a long time and does fantastic work, no matter your issues with your feet. He's great about adjustments until you are happy and pain free. Make an appointment, he books up 2-3 days in advance. 

In Boulder, try Neptune Mountaineering, 633 South Broadway Suite A
Boulder, CO 80305, 303.499.8866 and I had good luck getting my son fit (size 14+!) at Larry's Boots, 2709 Spruce St, Boulder, 80302 - (303) 402-6733.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

There's one guy at Boulder ski deals that has been bootfitting for 25 years- supposedly he's the man. I can't recall his name, but if you called BSD and ask for the top dog they'll tell you who he is.

Just another option.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

El Flaco said:


> There's one guy at Boulder ski deals that has been bootfitting for 25 years- supposedly he's the man. I can't recall his name, but if you called BSD and ask for the top dog they'll tell you who he is.
> 
> Just another option.


It's Larry, and he now has his own shop (listed just above your post).

As I understand it, I know of 3 guys to check out, 2 of them already named: Larry in Boulder and Lee in Denver. If you are in either of those places, I can't honestly see any reason going anywhere else. Up in Winter Park, Le Ski Lab (Jacques) is the man to see.


----------

